# iMac Disk Problems



## Jdzieds (Dec 11, 2002)

If anyone can help me, I need it. I have an iMac disk problem I do not understand or know how to fix. My Disk First Aid says it can't fix it.

Ok I have an iMac and I use OS9. My Disk First Aid says this when I run verify!

I have tried to repair it several times but the repair tells me that Disk First Aid can't repair it.

Here is what it says:

Checking disk "Macintosh HD"
Checking "Mac OS Standard" volume structures.
Problem: The field in the Master Directory Block representing the first allocation block is wrong., -1, 0
Problem: Invalid BTree node size, 3, 0
Checking "Mac OS Extended" volume structures.
Problem: The field in the Master Directory Block representing the first allocation block is wrong., -1, 0
Checking for locked volume name.
Checking extent BTree.
Checking extent file.
Checking catalog BTree.
Problem: Invalid Key length 4, 467
Test done. Problems were found, but Disk First Aid cannot repair them.

I need any help anyone can give me. Thanks.


----------



## Bairdman (Nov 13, 2002)

*I'm not a Mac guru, but.....*

I have a Beige Power Mac G3 desktop and I am running system 9.1. If you haven't already try the following: 

Call a mac help-line. Better yet, try posting this same question at www.macfixit.com

Did you try reformatting the hard-drive?

If reformatting doesn't work, you may end up needing a new hard-drive. Luckily, they're not that expensive.

Bairdman.


----------

